# Owens Corning Duration weight??



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

try this site

http://www.researchroofing.com/asphalt-roofing-table-shingle-comparisons/


----------



## fishrman (Sep 10, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> try this site
> 
> Thanks! Looks like a great site. Wondering if it is up to date as my book I just got from local dealer is showing the Landmark at 235 while the site has it at 240. Showing the Duration at 260. If the Duration is actually 260, it might be enough to get me to make up my mind to buy those instead of Landmarks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never once heard of any one deciding on what shingles to buy by the weight.
Been on there websites and printed out there warranties?
Lot's of fine print.
Any shingle is only as good as who's installing it.


----------



## fishrman (Sep 10, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Never once heard of any one deciding on what shingles to buy by the weight.
> Been on there websites and printed out there warranties?
> Lot's of fine print.
> Any shingle is only as good as who's installing it.


I was always under the impression that a heavier shingle usually equated to a longer life shingle. I agree that you need a good installer as a bad installer can install the best shingle and have it be blown off if a 50 mph wind, I guess. I also know, or at least I think I do, a quality shingle put on by a quality installer, should last longer than a shingle that lacks quality. I am having a hard time figuring out whether to go with Landmark or Duration and I thought the difference in the weight just might sway me one way or the other.


----------

